# 1940 Schwinn superior pics



## redline1968 (Nov 18, 2016)

Thought I'd post some pics of my original paint 1940 Schwinn  superior track bike. The seat is funky..  I like the sleek frame of this light weight survivor racing bike...;0 enjoy.


----------



## obliquepen (Nov 19, 2016)

Didn't know that any Superiors ever came with the big bottom brackets for one piece cranks.


----------



## pakman2 (Nov 19, 2016)

It looks like it has rear facing rear dropouts like a Superior or an early New World. I would be interested in the serial number as it might help to further ID this bicycle.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 19, 2016)

Cool! What size is the seat post?


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 19, 2016)

The seat post size is 1.25 in.  Fluted crank was a option for the bike.  Maybe I'm wrong. Any ideas


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 19, 2016)

Must have posted it in the wrong section lol


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 19, 2016)

Didn't Superiors have the larger thin-walled tubing and larger seat post?
@Schwinn499 ?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 19, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Didn't Superiors have the larger thin-walled tubing and larger seat post?
> @Schwinn499 ?



I believe so.

Does the bike have a "cro-mo" decal on the seat tube right above the bottom bracket?


----------



## Metacortex (Nov 19, 2016)

It appears to be a New World Racer:


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 19, 2016)

New world racer is cool. My book is a collection of ads that I went by and I probably got confused.  Lol    I don't remember seeing a decal there most of the decals flaked off.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 19, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> New world racer is cool. My book is a collection of ads that I went by and I probably got confused.  Lol    I don't remember seeing a decal there most of the decals flaked off.



Yeah still an awesome ride IMO.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 20, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> It appears to be a New World Racer:




It certainly seems so. Both the Superior and New World before WWII would be fillet brazed, but the New World normally would have "seamless" tubing of regular steel, whereas the better bikes had more exotic steel alloys with thinner walls and bigger tubes.



redline1968 said:


> New world racer is cool. My book is a collection of ads that I went by and I probably got confused.  Lol    I don't remember seeing a decal there most of the decals flaked off.




It really is still a good bike in a not-so-common color. It's a hand-built frame made by fillet brazing, and it is no small task to make a nice, fillet brazed frame. They're quite expensive today.

Then there are always exceptions too. Several years ago I saw a pre-war bike with original paint, original Paramount decals, and an original Paramount badge, but with a fillet brazed frame and built basically like a Superior. There was nothing to indicate the Paramount elements were aftermarket. Who knows why the bike came from the factory as a Superior dudded up with Paramount elements, but with early U.S.-made lightweights, you find a lot of wild stuff and exceptions to every rule.

It's a neat racing bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 20, 2016)

Thank you.   What ever it is I like it. Happy to have it.


----------



## beatcad (Nov 27, 2016)

i wouldnt change a thing....except maybe the saddle


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yea that ones ugly. a vintage brooks would work nicely


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 7, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> It certainly seems so. Both the Superior and New World before WWII would be fillet brazed, but the New World normally would have "seamless" tubing of regular steel, whereas the better bikes had more exotic steel alloys with thinner walls and bigger tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



delete


----------

